# Running electrical outlets in cinder block garage?



## daddy4life85 (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm trying to find some methods of doing this in a pre existing garage. The garage currently has 1 outlet and a single bulb style light. We are planning on adding a 100 amp sub panel. We are converting the garage into a wood shop and need more outlets for all the tools but I'm curious is there any way to run the new outlets inside the walls? Or is it pretty much required to run conduit and run it on the outside?


----------



## mudmixer (Dec 1, 2009)

Wood or block wall construction? - block makes it simple since you can attach a conduit or box anywhere and run on the surface. Wood is not very pretty and you have to rely on the stud spacing and have the gaps between and behind the conduit.

Since you will probably have the box inside, there is only one entry to make and provide security. Once the sub is inside, it is just up to you and your needs.

You can run the conduit inside the walls and put your outlets/switches where needed or convenient. Just have appropriate breakers and wire sizes and make sure you have complete grounding, which is easy with proven steel conduit. Don't use the plastics covers for the switches and outlets, which give everything a professional look and protection.


----------



## itsreallyconc (Dec 2, 2009)

its only a f'n garage/shop, fergawdsake,,, use wiremold or condiut & get to work,,, stay outta the block's inside cells  :banana:


----------



## Mikeman (Dec 16, 2009)

I would run conduit along the ceiling and then do vertical drops to where I need outlet boxes. Easy with this approach to also extend conduit along the ceiling for additional lighting at key work areas. You probably will want 220 as well as 120 at some of the outlets locations and much easier to just pull heavy gauge wire through the conduit.


----------

